# Word: Inhaltsverzeichnis



## AckiB (19. September 2005)

Hallo,
ich benutze MS-Word 2k und möchte ein Inhaltsverzeichnis erstellen, bei dem die Seitenzahl mit einer Überschrift verknüpft ist.
Also, wenn sich die Seitennummer ändert, auf der die Überschrift ist, soll sich die Seitennummer im Inhaltsverzeichnis automatisch ändern und so immer auf die richtige Seite zeigen...
Das Einzige, was ich in der Hilfe gefunden habe, sind diese Link-Inhaltsverzeichnisse, ähnlich wie auf einer Webseite. Die bringen aber nicht viel, wenn man das ganze ausdruckt und zeigen zudem auch nicht die Seitenzahl an 

CU, Acki


----------



## Michael_ZZ (23. September 2005)

Automatisch geht das nicht, soweit ich weiß.

Manuell einfach im Inhaltsverzeichnis rechtsklicken und aus dem Kontextmenü "Felder aktualisieren > Nur Seitenzahlen aktualisieren" aufrufen.

Evtl. hilft auch "Extras > Optionen > Drucken > Felder aktualisieren". Dabei werden vor dem Ausdruck alle (ALLE) Felder des Dokuments auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht.


----------

